# Insulin and gh together.



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

been thinking bout using growth combined with slin for a while now,finally got myself some growth,gonna do 5iu daily...i know they say slin/gh pinned together creates a rise in igf so my original plan was to pin the whole 5ius pwo with 8ius of slin but im jst wondering if splitting it up into 2 shots of 2.5ius and pinning it with my first shot of 8iu of slin in the morning also might be more beneficial? thoughts anyone?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate read PScarb " methods l have used " sticky, gives you some good advice.

I too am doing GH and Slin, but as a newbie l am starting on 3 iu's slin PWO.. the GH l am taking 5 iu's in the morning, Mon to Fri..


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I f its not possible to use more GH then if i was in your situation i would just jab slin in the AM and post w/o slin and your GH But thats just my take on what i have found works best for me


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks mate,so say i had access to another 5iu so 10iu daily how would you run it?


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Im currently running 50iu gh pw. 40iu on monday and 10iu on friday. Insulin is being run 10iu pre w/o.

I have only started this gh protocol this week so its too early to be able to comment on how effective it is.

Previous to this i was running 10iu eod upon waking and found it far more effective then 5iu ed. The mass gain at 10iu eod was far greater.

5iu ed produced little if no effect. This was run for 3 months using the hyge tribals.

Would be great to hear more from those who pin both pwo.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i train 4 times a week,mon tues thurs fri...was thinking bout pinning 10iu after each workout with 8iu slin


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a relative newby to Growth and slin but IMO you are doing a hell of a lot of it. That is unless your hardened trainers with goos physiques, great diets and nailed on training routines.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> i train 4 times a week,mon tues thurs fri...was thinking bout pinning 10iu after each workout with 8iu slin


Sounds about right to me.

A total of 40 iu of gh pw, maybe having wed and the weekend off should see decent results. I dont like ed dosing.

I think ill try the same pwo slin/gh protocol, although train 5 x pw taking a day of inbetween.

10iu of slin as a starting point is fine. I started on that with no probs. Be sure to get your 10/1 initially and you can always lower it to guage your sensitivity.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

steeley said:


> Sounds about right to me.
> 
> A total of 40 iu of gh pw, maybe having wed and the weekend off should see decent results. I dont like ed dosing.
> 
> ...


yeah mate used slin a few times,turned out im really not that sensitive to it that much at all compared to some on here,really looking forward to see how it reacts with the gh...spoke to a few of the lads at the gym aswell,they seem to think that would be the best protocol


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am a relative newby to Growth and slin but IMO you are doing a hell of a lot of it. That is unless your hardened trainers with goos physiques, great diets and nailed on training routines.


with regards to growth you might be right mate cos ive never used it before but very often the only reason people dont use doses obove 5iu is the cost and that isnt an issue...slin wise ive used quite a bit i would say and made some great gains...im a total ecto and it seems slin is an great choice for people like me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gee-bol said:


> with regards to growth you might be right mate cos ive never used it before but very often the only reason people dont use doses obove 5iu is the cost and that isnt an issue...slin wise ive used quite a bit i would say and made some great gains...im a total ecto and it seems slin is an great choice for people like me


I would have said the opposite mate, its the slin that bothers me....

I am curreently doing it for the first time and fingers crossed l will see some results.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Milky said:


> I would have said the opposite mate, its the slin that bothers me....
> 
> I am curreently doing it for the first time and fingers crossed l will see some results.


like ive said in some previous slin threads i honestly dont think its half as dangerous as people make out...obv if your a fool and dont know what your doing it can be...build your way up a gauge you sensitivity and youl be fine....its worked wonders for me,had hit a plateau that even with more juice and more food i just couldnt break through...slin got me moving again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gee-bol said:


> like ive said in some previous slin threads i honestly dont think its half as dangerous as people make out...obv if your a fool and dont know what your doing it can be...build your way up a gauge you sensitivity and youl be fine....its worked wonders for me,had hit a plateau that even with more juice and more food i just couldnt break through...slin got me moving again.


I have started on 3 iu's mate, will up it as and when...like you say gauge your own reaction to it.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Milky said:


> I have started on 3 iu's mate, will up it as and when...like you say gauge your own reaction to it.


You really dont need to start that low. Guage your sensitivity by manipulting carbs as opposed to slin dose.

If you follow a few simple guidelines its really not dangerous at all.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

steeley said:


> You really dont need to start that low. Guage your sensitivity by manipulting carbs as opposed to slin dose.
> 
> If you follow a few simple guidelines its really not dangerous at all.


Mate l go hypo without slin, l would rather air on the side of caution TBH..


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

You know your body better than anyone. If youre comfortable starting that way then thats fair enough enough mate.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> thanks mate,so say i had access to another 5iu so 10iu daily how would you run it?


Either split it 5 iu in the AM with 5iu of slin and the same post w/out

Or split it up in to 2 or 3 2ius through out the day


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Good advice given by Milky


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

You should read 'Building the Perfect Beast' as alot of the stuff on here came for that book


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

this makes me want to spend all my remaining cash on gh and slin!!!


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

There seems to be allot of people wanting to try slin at the moment

Not directing it at anyone just a observation across the boards

But if done correctly its worth it research trial and error is key


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Milky said:


> Mate l go hypo without slin, l would rather air on the side of caution TBH..


im the same as you mate,i naturally go hypo quite easily,for years i didnt know what the fcuk was going on,sussed it was hypo...this like you say made me very weary of trying slin...but turns out im not very sensitive to slin at all compared to some even though i thought i would be,not saying itl be the same for you just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I am also a newbie, been researching for a couple of months and will be running slin and GH around May after more research.


----------

